# Weird sound at redline shift



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a vg30e auto and if i stomp on it and let it shift at redline sometimes i get an odd sound real quick sound you only hear it at th shift its wierd tho almost sounds like a grinding just did an oil change i dont think it sounds internal but idk any thoughts?


----------

